# Bilder vergrössern



## Nudel (26. März 2003)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich hab ein Bild von 800x600 pixeln möchte es aber 1024x768 gross haben. Wie kann ich mit Adobe Bilder vergrössern aber so, das die Bilder immer noch gut aussehen und nicht verpixelt sind??

thx Nudel!


----------



## caesar (26. März 2003)

also vergrössern kannst du ein bild mit: bild - bildgrösse.

oder: freistellungswerkzeug wählen - in der menüleiste (ab ps6) gewünschtes endmass einstellen - und freistellen...

das problem mit den pixeln ist ein anderes...

da sehe ich eher schwarz 

es sei denn dein bild mit 800x600 besitzt mindestens - und jetzt hängt es ab für welchen zweck du dieses bild benötigst (web/print) - und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du es fürs web brauchst ca 100 dpi. dann lässt sich das bild auf 1024x768 hochrechnen - bei 72 dpi.

soviel zur theorie...
probier einfach das bild zu vergrössern; wenn du mit dem ergebnis zufrieden bist hast du auch schon gewonnen


/caesar_


----------



## hippoth (26. März 2003)

*S-Spline*

hi nudel,
als meine absolute empfehlung ist "S-Spline" von "Shortcut", das programm ist spezialist im vergrößern von bildern ohne pixelhafte bilder dabei entstehen zu lasen (natürlich hat das programm auch seine grenzen aber die liegen jenseits von dem was photoshop kann)...ich denke bei 800x600 auf 1024x768 solltest du ein hervorragendes ergebnis bekommen
das programm gibts für mac und pc


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. März 2003)

Und hier noch der Link zu S-Spline

http://www.shortcut.nl/redirect.php?page=moreinfo&id=sspline2

Mit 69 Euro bist du dabei.
Für 129 Euro gibts die Pro-Version.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Mythos007 (26. März 2003)

69 Euro umsonst wenn Ihr mich fragt ...

einfach das bild vergrößern bikubisch einstellen und danach
mit ultrasharpen verfeinern ... fertig - Geld gespart ...


----------



## Kaprolactam (26. März 2003)

caesars Tipp mit den dpi ist btw auch Grütze. Ein 800x600-Bild hat immer genau 800x600 Pixel Auflösung, egal ob es nun 72, 100 oder 10000 dpi hat. Diese Angabe legt nämlich nur fest, wie dicht die Pixel in der Druckausgabe "gepackt" werden.
Zum Vergrößern gilt die Faustregel "Von nix kommt nix", also wo keine Bildinformationen sind, da ist vergrößern nicht ratsam. Man kann zwar mit o.g. Tools nachbessern, aber das ist eben auch keine Magie, die dahinter steckt, und ergo kann das Ergebnis niemals die Qualität des Ursprungsbildes erreichen. Sad but true.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (26. März 2003)

*-*

Dann wird es wohl Zeit für die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ;-]


----------

